# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  metal sealer?

## toooldforthis

I have seen a bit of metal "furniture" in the 2nd hand shops which seems to have been sanded and sealed to give a nice smooth cleanable surface. obviously indoor only, but maybe not.
so it looks like a worn piece of metal, but with a 'new' smooth finish. 
did some searching but couldn't find anything except for a mention to Penetrol.
I did ask in a few shops but got the "not telling" look. one sales assistant said she thought it was bees wax. 
anyone had experience with this?

----------


## Ozcar

Maybe something like this:  http://www.wattyl.net.au/nztechnical...etal/WM326.pdf 
I think mainly for copper and brass, but they say it can be used on other metals.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I use this on some of my rusty art.  https://www.costeffective.com.au/Pro...t-conqueror-uv   
[EDIT]
Oops, wrong link.
Well, that's the product, here's their website: Xtroll Global â Rust Treatment & Prevention    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Some blacksmith use beeswax on newly forged pieces. I prefer Plumbago.

----------


## ringtail

Penetrol for me.

----------


## PlatypusGardens



----------


## Marc

That's a very hard tree or a very blunt axe ...  :Smilie:

----------


## toooldforthis

thanks
will look into those.
a quick look shows they are mainly gloss finish, so that is not what I am seeing in the shops. 
searching for plumbago - couldn't get past garden land  :Smilie:

----------


## mick789

> thanks
> will look into those.
> a quick look shows they are mainly gloss finish, so that is not what I am seeing in the shops. 
> searching for plumbago - couldn't get past garden land

  i assume you want the metal finish look but need to stop rusting. traditionally primer and paint or just paint will do, powder coating or an industrail coating. we did use a two pac clear paint over rusted steel one time to achieve the metal look, but reports were that the clear separated in spots after time, a metal surface needs etching for paint to stick properly.  you could wipe it down with motor oil ,let it sit and then wipe it down again, metal in a house won,t rust up like its out side so a lower level of protect will do.

----------


## Marc

> thanks
> will look into those.
> a quick look shows they are mainly gloss finish, so that is not what I am seeing in the shops. 
> searching for plumbago - couldn't get past garden land

  Yes, the few suppliers that still exist will not go for long. 
At this point it is sold as a parting agent for artisan foundry work.The key to the search is 'Plumbago powder' or you get a plant that has the same name. 
It's just graphite but since it is coarser it is cheaper. You can use any other form of graphite.  
It all depends on the surface. Clean polished steel, will preserve well enough indoors if coated with wax, paraffin, oil, wd40, plumbago, marine varnish etc.
If it is rusted, the game changes. How much rust? Do you want to keep the rust look? I you are going to clean it up will you be able to reach into all nooks and cranny?  
The rust on steel is not attached very well so the only thing that works to preserve the rusted look is something that penetrates the powdery surface and isolates it from the oxygen so that it does not continue rusting.  
Graphite does a good job on light surface rust if rubbed in enough, because of the small particle size and its lubricating properties. Works even better if the steel is hot but that may not be an option with furniture. 
We used to "cheat" with forged pieces that needed a long shelf life by painting the piece with black paint and rub plumbago onto the paint when still tacky. 
If the rusted look was required, then we used red/brown paint (rust color) and did the same treatment with plumbago but missed a few edges here and there.

----------

